# AERO-FLEX AEROFLEX TRIMMER BLADES 2 Photos Cheap DIY Aero-Flex Replacement Trimmer



## samouelbern (Jun 9, 2014)

LOVE YOUR AERO-FLEX TRIMMER HEAD, but the cost and availability of those helicopter blades got you down?

Try this SIMPLE AND CHEAP DIY TIP - 

*USE COMMON ZIP-TIES** INSTEAD!*

I have found that the more expensive NYLON zip-ties last the longest. 
See the attached pictures for how to install them!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow---I like that handy tip---save a trip to the store when the spool runs out---very good idea.


----------



## samouelbern (Jun 9, 2014)

*Save a FORTUNE with DIY Aero-Flex trimmer blade refill packs 32 or 96 count!*


No need to spend a fortune on the OEM AERO-FLEX® "No More Line!" trimmer blades, when you can use this easy DIY method. 
No need to wait for them to be delivered or having to drive to a specialty store for special helicopter blades - get right to work!
Just use commonly available ZIP-TIES in your AERO-FLEX® "No More Line!" trimmer head. 
Durable nylon zip ties last longer than inexpensive plastic zip ties. Buy zip-ties of suitable length, keeping in mind that some length is used around the retention pin and inside the head. 
I use the thickest zip-tie that can fit through the slots. The thicker they are, the more durable they will be. 
Do not use zip-ties that extend beyond the diameter of your safety shroud. 
Wear appropriate safety gear, long pants, shoes and eye protection. 
Do not use metal zip ties, as the flying pieces are dangerous. 
Save a fortune on refills for your AERO-FLEX® "No More Line!" trimmer. 
Turn it into the most functional and economical string trimmer on the market by using cheap zip-ties for pennies each!


----------

